# Help with my whelping golden



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

My girl is expecting her first litter in about 3 weeks' time so I'm spending a lot of time speaking to experienced breeders and reading books. Do you have the "Book of the Bitch"? I think it pretty much gives you everything you need to know about whelping.

I read in my GR book today that the temperature usually drops a little more than that before whelping. It can go up and down also, but just before whelping will drop to more like 96 - 97 and stay there before she starts. They normally refuse food also up to 24 hours before.

I'm sure if this is wildly wrong, then someone else will chime in. As I said I've only been reading, am about to experience it for myself really soon....

Good luck for your girl, I'm sure everything will be fine.
Tanya


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well her temp. has raised back up too 100.2 at 4pm?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

wathenspoms said:


> Help with my whelping golden retriever? This is her first preg. had an xray on her 51 day and seen 8 puppies, vet said there was a gray area where a couple more could be hideing, the way i have it figured,she is on day 55, her temp this morning was 98.9 at 10am, took it again at 1pm. still 98.9, it was running around 100.2 yesterday evening. Well, my question is should I be getting ready, will she be going into labor, and will they puppies be ok at day say, 56 if she goes into tomorrow? I have read that anything under 57 days won't surrive?


Are you sure of the breeding date?

I've never had puppies show up well on an x-ray before day 56. 
If you're positive on the breeding date you may want to speak to your repro-vet to see if there is anything they can do to delay labor a few days.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

usually a temp drop below 99 will produce puppies withing 24 hrs ...watch her closely for any further signs...she could have ovulated prior to your breeding day so puppies could be older than you think...I had a section done on day 59 and puppies survived.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

well with her temp. going back up, at 4pm it was 100.2, should i still think she will go into labor? have also noticed when she is sitting, that her stomach looks like it contracting, when she is breathning?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

on a rare occasion I have had a temp go back up, but not usually ...I would watch her like a hawk, just to be safe ---if she is indeed contracting then she is in labour, is there any discharge? stringy, snotty clear ?? sorry to be graphic. If there is any color (green,bloody) I would have her looked at.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

yes, just a dab of mucas looking stuff, kind of clear in color. but she has been doing that for about 3 days now.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

yes, just a dab of mucas looking stuff, kind of clear in color. but she has been doing that for about 3 days now.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Lexi just had her litter a week ago tomorrow. Her temperature went to 98.7 at it's lowest, then started going back up. I figured I had longer than what I did. Her temp went to 99.2 and that is the temperature she delivered at. The 98.7 was about 6-7 hours before it went to 99.2. She also had the stringy, mucous plug about 5 hours before she delivered. She was exactly 63 days from the first tie with the sire. My Vet, and the Sire's Owner told me, they are seeing many of the Bitches deliver at a higher temperature than it always has been in the past. Lexi's temps were all over the place. Also, she ate her breakfast the day she delivered, and only refused her dinner that afternoon as well....not the 24 hour period either. so....I guess like Women, they are all different when it comes to delivering babies.
We were told by the x-ray there were 10...possibly 11. She did have 11, but sadly we lost one.
May you have a safe, healthy delivery for your Mom...and beautiful babies soon.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well at 10pm last night her temp got down to 98.7, her temp is jumping around alot. This morning it is back up to 99.7, still nothing, she is 56 days, today, as far as i know.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wathenspoms said:


> Well at 10pm last night her temp got down to 98.7, her temp is jumping around alot. This morning it is back up to 99.7, still nothing, she is 56 days, today, as far as i know.


can you provide a bit of background info on this breeding? did u do progesterone? was this planned? or an oops? your comment above "as far as I know?" has me questioning whether you are certain on her dates- breeding/season etc??


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

sorry for being so blunt, but dont know how else to explan this. this was planned, but the day i actually caught them doing the deed, was feb. 26. those are the numbers im going by, it was her first time, and she did yell out. so i dont know if, he might have got her earlier, see they are both inside dogs, and i dont know if me catching them, made them want to pull apart, and that is why she yell out, i did think that he might have got her a little earlier, but wasn't for sure. But tues. her temp was running in the 100.0 area, with a low of 99.8 yesterday morn. around 11am and 1pm, then around 4pm it was 100.2 then 10pm 98.7, then around midnight 100.2, then this morning at 9am it was 99.7, just took it and it was 99.5, so she is jumping all over the place, i didnt know if i should go to sleep last night or not, but being 100.2 last night, i did go ahead. now this morning she has ate a little but not much. Oh, the vet did think she was futher along than i had said, but that was before the xray, then the vet saying she is having such a big litter her first time, the Vet was unsure. also thanks for all the help.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

sorry for being so blunt, but dont know how else to explan this. this was planned, but the day i actually caught them doing the deed, was feb. 26. those are the numbers im going by, it was her first time, and she did yell out. so i dont know if, he might have got her earlier, see they are both inside dogs, and i dont know if me catching them, made them want to pull apart, and that is why she yell out, i did think that he might have got her a little earlier, but wasn't for sure. But tues. her temp was running in the 100.0 area, with a low of 99.8 yesterday morn. around 11am and 1pm, then around 4pm it was 100.2 then 10pm 98.7, then around midnight 100.2, then this morning at 9am it was 99.7, just took it and it was 99.5, so she is jumping all over the place, i didnt know if i should go to sleep last night or not, but being 100.2 last night, i did go ahead. now this morning she has ate a little but not much. Oh, the vet did think she was futher along than i had said, but that was before the xray, then the vet saying she is having such a big litter her first time, the Vet was unsure. also thanks for all the help.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

sorry for being so blunt, but dont know how else to explan this. this was planned, but the day i actually caught them doing the deed, was feb. 26. those are the numbers im going by, it was her first time, and she did yell out. so i dont know if, he might have got her earlier, see they are both inside dogs, and i dont know if me catching them, made them want to pull apart, and that is why she yell out, i did think that he might have got her a little earlier, but wasn't for sure. But tues. her temp was running in the 100.0 area, with a low of 99.8 yesterday morn. around 11am and 1pm, then around 4pm it was 100.2 then 10pm 98.7, then around midnight 100.2, then this morning at 9am it was 99.7, just took it and it was 99.5, so she is jumping all over the place, i didnt know if i should go to sleep last night or not, but being 100.2 last night, i did go ahead. now this morning she has ate a little but not much. Oh, the vet did think she was futher along than i had said, but that was before the xray, then the vet saying she is having such a big litter her first time, the Vet was unsure. also thanks for all the help.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I certainly cant speak from experience, but did watch a seminar a couple years ago put on by a repo. What he said was to watch for the drop, but that the temp comes back up, and if you notice it coming back up again (I'd have to look at notes, because I cant remember how many degrees and things), that is generally when labour will start. He suggested temping only 2-3 times a day though. Again, I dont have any experience on that (yet), but thought it might be of use for you to share what I heard. Maybe you'll be seeing something soon? At any rate, Good Luck in the next while. BJ


----------

